# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات برنامج HCSpot WiFi Hotspot Software 2.1.12 للتحكم بشبكات الواى فاى وتحديد سرعة كل مستخدم

## mohamed73

_Download HCSpot WiFi Hotspot Software 2.1.12 / HCSpot WiFi Hotspot Software 2013_  *تحميل  برنامج هوت سبوت شيلد واى فاى لإدارة كافيهات الانترنت والسيبرات والتحكم  بالسرعة لكل مستخدم وفتحها وغلقها بوقت محدد كما يريد صاحبها أو المسؤول عن  الكافيه ...*  _HCSpot WiFi Hotspot Software 2.1.12_      يعمل البرنامج كسيرفر لإدارة شبكات الواى فاى وتحديد السرعة المناسبة لكل مستخدم وفتح وتعطيل الشبكة على كل مستخدم ...    _
Hotspot billing software server includes a top performance full-featured  RADIUS server and billing engine. Boasting excellent performance and  technological superiority, Aradial is the unquestioned market leader in  its class. 
Aradial Radius Hotspot Edition, A special Hotspots/WISP version of our  market-leading RADIUS/AAA server, that lets hotspots providers easily  and profitably offer wireless Internet access to customers, while  eliminating the overhead associated with customer provisioning,  authorization and accounting. 
Aradial HotSpot Server for wireless includes a RADIUS server that is  particularly suited for the security and authentication requirements of  wireless based network and easy connectivity module for an existing  billing system that allows to update the billing system in real time on  customers activities. Aradial allows reporting and easy export of usage  to other systems._        
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## duylinhsoftwar

Thanks you for sharding

----------


## الطلع

شكراً لكم على هذا البرنامج الاكثر من رائع

----------


## king of royal

شكراً لكم على هذا البرنامج الاكثر من رائع

----------


## bilix bilinzou

من فضلكم السيريال

----------


## lop2lop

:/ :/

----------


## ahmadaloush

رنامج رائع

----------


## callnow

شكرا لك يا اخى

----------


## Paul

مشكور

----------


## علىالمرزوقى

شكرا اخى يسلمو

----------


## Rodel Nasol

Thanks for Sharing!

----------


## azizz

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر جدا جدا جدا

----------


## WaelAbdulrhman

ممتاز جدا برنامح

----------

